# Solved: Windows Media Player not loading



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

This problem just recently started happening. When I attempt to start Windows Media Player, the toolbar shows a button, and Task Manager says it's running, but nothing appears on my desktop. I had version 9, so I went ahead and downloaded version 10 today, but it still does the same thing. Also, attempting to start it by loading WMP files won't cause it to start correctly, either.

I use Windows XP Professional with all updates and Service Pack 2 installed. My system is free of viruses/spyware/adware/malware, but here's a HijackThis log just for the heck of it:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 10:43:13 PM, on 2/9/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\mHotkey.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI948F~1\GAMECO~1\common\swtrayv4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Dit.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DitExp.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVComsX.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\AlbumDB2.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\Blank.htm
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] mHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SideWinderTrayV4] C:\PROGRA~1\MI948F~1\GAMECO~1\common\swtrayv4.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dit] Dit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\\Steam.exe -silent
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ot0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2B1AA38D-2D12-11D5-AAD0-00C04FA03D78} (LocalExec Control) - https://portal.cwu.edu/nps/portal/g...gadgets.shortcut.ShortcutGadget/LocalExec.CAB
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

have u tried system restore to a point before the problem or removing and reinstalling wmp?

what did you add to your system before prob. occured?


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't tried system restore, or removing/reinstalling. I couldn't find a way to uninstall Media Player. But I did install Media Player 10 over version 9, thinking that could solve the problem.

I haven't installed any hardware or significant software before the problem started... except _Half-Life 2_.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try going to Task Manager and right clicking on the listing for WMP and click Maximize.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Nothing works in regards to Media Player (maximizing, moving, resizing, switching to, etc.). The only visible sign that something actually comes up is the button on the toolbar and the fact that it is supposedly running under Task Manager.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

If anyone knows how to uninstall WMP, I can try uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

there is no real way to uninstall Windows Media Player because it's embedded too much within the Windows Operating System


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, okay. Any other ideas then?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Use Winamp. It can play WMA and WMVs.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

I have alternate media players. However, I want to fix things that are broken.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Only suggestion is to contact Microsoft. If it's not responding to the maximize then i don't know what else it could be. Your HJT is clean...

Try running WMP in safe mode. If it does work then there is something in your startyo that is causing the issue.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Good idea. If it doesn't work, I'll e-mail Microsoft. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:

Beyond this will leave me stumped


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

I booted into Safe Mode, and indeed, Windows Media Player works correctly.

Any ideas what could have been modified in WMP's startup to cause this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Something is conflicting with WMP. Try this:

In safe mode, go to START > RUN > type MSCONFIG. When the screen comes up, go to the start up tab. Actually compare the 04s in the HJT log above and see if anything has been missed. Then uncheck all and reboot into normal mode (let me know what was left)

In normal mode, run WMP and see if it works.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Before trying that, I opened up my case and was vacuuming all the dust from inside the system and off the fan. When I reboot, lo and behold, Windows Media Player starts up just fine now. I have no idea why, but it does. 

Well, thanks for the help!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm that's interesting...


----------

